# Wyeast 1007, Where's The Flavour?



## mje1980 (17/9/05)

A few weeks ago, i made a decocted pale ale, using all german ingredients except for some FWH'd cascades. I mashed for a full 60 mins, then boiled about 35% for another 60 mins. Anyway, it is in the keg now, and while it is a great beer, there seems to be no flavour contribution whatsoever from the yeast. I usually brew bitters and pales, and i use english ale yeasts with lots of character, but with this yeast, there seems to be nothing. 

Anyone else find this with this yeast??, also, when will this beer clear out ?? haha


----------



## jimmyjack (17/9/05)

I have recently used this yeast for a fresh wort summer ale and pilsner. I found that the yeast flavour was very strong in the beginning and after a few weeks ccing it has subdued to a nothing flav as well. I had fun watching the kraussen but I think I will stick to california if i want clean flavour profile. You will have to use finnings to drop some of the yeast and filter, otherwise it will stay in suspension


----------

